# Does your car smell like horses?



## heartscontent (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't mind the horse smell because i'm used to it and it doesn't smell like anything to me. I would however like some advice about getting the car to smell nicer and cleaning the dirty seats so I could carpool non horsey folks. I would probably start with the seats. I've tried several products and the stains aren't coming out. Is there anything I could use that would involve common household products to clean? And I think the plastic in the car has soaked in the horse, dirty tack smell.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hahahaha i know how you feel! i try really hard to not get my seats dirty, so i dont realy have that problem. i keep my stuff i travel with in the back and my boots in a box i can just toss them in (i change shoes when i get to the barn). i would suggest getting your car detailed and then trying to keep things bagged after that.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Ohh, thats a toughy.. I tend to use vinager and baking soda on the plastics. As for the carpet, theres a ton of chemicals out there that do well. I think you will find most of the smell is in the headliner!

Speaking of that now.. I have to go clean again! LOL


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

yea, mine smell like horses also. I have been unable to get the smell out of mine but have not really tried. Maybe if I got all the tack out it would not smell like horses, lol. I know my headliner smells like horse, along with the carpets being the worst, my seats are leather so they just smell like, well, leather.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

i have two smells in all of our cars!(which i hate!!!) smoke is all i smell in my car because of my fiance. He isnt aloud to smoke in the cars any more but i know he still is...because its nasty in there! then second comes the horse smell...which i dont mind...and he hates. lol


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

In the summer it does. I take my saddle from my house out to see the horses and then lock it and the saddle pad in while I go do something else. Then it's trapped in there when it's 100+ out and then all the horse sweat starts cooking and makes it really humid in there. I love the smell of horses, but horse sweat I could prolly deal without. Especially after it has cooked for long periods of time in my car


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

My car smells like a barn. I don't mind it at all. Luckily, I rarely take anyone out in my car.


----------

